# Just landed in Dubai!!!



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi guys, just landed here two days ago and trying to find my feet. I'm sure I'm not alone when I say it's a bit daunting - new city, new way of life, new job etc.....so would be great to hear of ex-pat stories of people getting through the initial hard first few days.

Thanks.


----------



## Peter Avey (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey, I'm booked up for arriving on the 19th! You'll have to let me know how it goes!


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Will do Peter, I'm sure it's going to be fine for all us newbees!!!! Being your sunscreen it's 40+ everyday!


----------



## Peter Avey (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh for sure! I'll PM you my email address, it will be nice to keep in touch!


----------



## neontiger (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi there! I've just arrived too. I'm staying at a hotel in the Marina for a few days while I get my bearings and hunt for a flat share. Just met up with a couple of new colleagues this evening which was good. Free cocktails at the yacht club, and I was introduced to the joys of Bob's Fish & Chips.

Good luck in finding your feet, and do get in touch if you want some moral support from someone in the same boat.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i've been here 6 weeks.

My advice for week 1?

get out and walk. yes it's hot. 
use the metro, use taxis, and get about. 
If you walk too far, get a taxi back.
Eat from local places (in the evenings until end of Ramadan)
get lost
find your way home.
get out of the bubble
go to the beach
go to the creek, take the abra across
walk down the quay
get lost through the streets of Deira
don't eat fish and chips - there is loads and loads of fantastic regional food about.
get away from the glass and steel and shiny.
There are two sides to Dubai. See both as early as possible.
It is not all fish tanks and high rise (thankfully)


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Also new here, English guy. Been here two weeks, looking for a place in JLT or Marina currently up in Satwa as close to the office. I will eventually be working at Emirates Aluminium between Dubai and Abu Dhabi.


----------



## chessers (Jun 10, 2012)

Harms100 said:


> Hi guys, just landed here two days ago and trying to find my feet. I'm sure I'm not alone when I say it's a bit daunting - new city, new way of life, new job etc.....so would be great to hear of ex-pat stories of people getting through the initial hard first few days.
> 
> Thanks.



Good luck, you find you're feet pretty quickly - everyone on this forum is a great help as well.

I've not been here long but well on the way to settling in.


----------



## bilkis (Aug 3, 2012)

Good luck with your move!!!


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

vantage said:


> i've been here 6 weeks.
> 
> My advice for week 1?
> 
> ...



Great advice... welcome to Dubai..
I would add......post on EF for people to share something that you are interested in...be it golf... a few pints and a game of pool...a night at the movies... anything you would like to do....you will be surprised how many people are in the same boat ....enjoy !


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Great responses guys thanks a lot! I'm always up for a chat/beer/ bit of sport so anyone of a similar mindset PM me!

Cheers...ps I'm a Liverpool fan but please don't hold that against me!!!!


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

I would never have sent you a pm if you had told me you were a liverpool fan! 

Just don't moan about Charlie Adam and we'll get on fine


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Charlie 'bloody' Adam.......what a useless lump he is!!!! 😁


----------



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

gemsy62 said:


> I would never have sent you a pm if you had told me you were a liverpool fan!
> 
> Just don't moan about Charlie Adam and we'll get on fine


Seems to me your profile photo was taken in Blackpool, innit?

Missing it so much!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

Oooh you're from Blackpool? haven't met anyone here who is from anywhere near me yet


----------



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

gemsy62 said:


> Oooh you're from Blackpool? haven't met anyone here who is from anywhere near me yet




No, not really, but I have been to Blackpool many times, love the beach and the pavilions, the funfair and the rollercoster!!!!

pm me if you want to get in touch


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

You can never be lost in Dubai.
I've been here for two and a half months now. I've been to many places and in my opinion, Dubai is very easy to navigate. You can ride the train or other public transport. You can plan your route at RTA's site. Search wojhati rta (I can't post URL of other sites in this thread).
The site will plan your journey from one place to the other. It will show you which bus to ride. That is if you want to ride a bus.

Places to see:
Burj Khalifa
Dancing fountain at the Dubai Mall - shows start at around 6:00 pm with 30 min interval every show until 11:00 pm.
Dubai Mall
Karama souq
Gold souq in Deira
The beach - bring goggles though. The water is so salty.
Many more

Useful apps for iOS:
•Dubai Mall (app by Emaar) - useful for navigating around Dubai Mall
•Google Maps (native to iOS) - you can use it to know your current location and which direction to turn when you plan to go somewhere else. Just use the directions function.
•CityMaps2Go - useful in finding interesting places near you

Reminder:
Don't drink, eat, chew anything at daytime in public places. It's Ramadan and you don't want to be fined.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Great information Peter - much appreciated!


----------



## Lauren1989 (Aug 14, 2012)

Woo I arrive on the evening of September 4th - CANNOT WAIT!! I have been over a million times on vacation, but I can't wait for this experience!


----------



## Ssk (Aug 21, 2012)

*Very helpful info here*

Hi All, i just started looking at this site.. I am an IT guy coming to Dubai mostly end of August and will be there for 3 weeks .. I was looking to find people to hang out with. I was thinking how I am gonna be spending my time but looks like there are quite a few people here .. IDK how to reach you guys but any info will be helpful. I am mostly looking for people to go out with on the weekends or weekday evenings..


----------



## Peter Avey (Aug 2, 2012)

Been here 3 days now! So far love the place  If anyones interested in meeting up for a drink drop me a PM!


----------

